# Aponogeton and Java Moss



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

I have researched for a bit and am curious if Aponogeton (the easiest version to take care of, I suppose. I dont know the full name seeing as I recieved it in bulb form as a gift and its not written on the package) would be a beginner plant to grow in a 30g tank. I have never raised plants and dont know the first thing about taking care of them. All I know is I keep my water around 75-78 degrees and I have snails.

I also was wondering about the Java Moss seeing as its the hardest to kill and will thrive under almost any circumstance. I dont know about fertilizer or if thats good for the fish in the tank...I also heard something about NO2? Please help!


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Hahahaha, ok now im confused.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Wolfeyes is a lame spammer. Just ignore him.


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

they are very easy to take care of. (apons)
all you have to do is drop them in the water and after a few days they will begin to sprout. not all bulbs will grow though, you might get a few dead ones. but you can send those back and recieve new ones. 

after they get tall enough, you can plant them.
you dont need to do anything out of the ordinary. they grow very well in little light and dont even worry about ferts.


----------

